# Nên lắp máy lạnh âm trần, giấu trần hay tủ đứng cho showroom?



## lanthchau (16/11/21)

*Bạn đang có một showroom để quảng cáo sản phẩm mới của mình và bạn đang cần một hệ thống làm mát cho không gian nhưng bạn không biết nên lựa chọn kiểu cách, thiết kế gì hoặc dòng máy lạnh cho showroom nào phù hợp để tạo không khí mát mẻ, dễ chịu nữa mà còn để góp phần tôn lên nét sang trọng và đẳng cấp cho không gian lắp đặt. Vậy thì Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu mời bạn hãy cùng theo dõi bài viết dưới đây để tìm ra câu trả lời cho mình nhé.*


*Showroom hay còn gọi là phòng trưng bày, là nơi mà các doanh nghiệp đầu tư để tiếp cận với khách hàng một cách chân thực nhất, nơi quan trọng trong quá trình quảng bá và tiếp cận, là sợi dây vô hình mạnh mẽ kéo người tiêu dùng đến gần hơn với sản phẩm của doanh nghiệp. Một showroom đạt chất lượng phải đảm bảo rất nhiều thứ, một trong số đó là hệ thống làm mát. Phải tạo cho người xem một cảm giác thoải mái và dễ chịu thì cái cách mà người ta cảm nhận về sản phẩm mới tốt. Cho nên, việc chọn máy lạnh cho showroom như thế nào, kiểu dáng ra sao luôn là vấn đề quan tâm nhiều nhất.*


*Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu giới thiệu 3 dòng máy lạnh cho showroom được người tiêu dùng lựa chọn nhiều nhất :

1. Máy lạnh âm trần cassette*

Máy lạnh âm trần cassette là một trong những dòng máy lạnh được đánh giá cao về khả năng phù hợp và hài hòa với hầu như mọi nội thất của không gian. Nhìn vào tổng thể của nó nhìn có vẻ đơn giản nhưng lại chẳng giản đơn chút nào cả. Đó chính điểm thu hút riêng của máy lạnh âm trần, cũng là lý do vì sao mà nó lại được gọi tên cho vị trí máy lạnh cho showroom.










*► Lý do phù hợp :*

• Thiết kế đơn giản, hài hòa mọi nội thất, mặt nạ vuông với hướng thổi 4 hướng hoặc 360 độ.

• Gắn âm vào trần giúp tăng thẩm mỹ cho không gian.

• Khả năng làm mát đồng đều, lan rộng cả căn phòng.

• Có giá thành hợp lý và phù hợp với mọi tầng lớp.

• Không ảnh hưởng đến việc bố trí ánh sáng và đèn trần.



⇒ Bạn có thể tham khảo giá, công suất, model, chi tiết sản phẩm *TẠI ĐÂY*



*2. Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió*

Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió được xem là “đỉnh cao” của vẻ đẹp nội thất, dàn lạnh được giấu đi dưới lớp la phông, miệng gió được tạo ra không theo một quy củ hay tiêu chuẩn nhất định, có thể kết hợp với các loại miệng gió theo sở thích của mỗi khách hàng.










*► Lý do phù hợp :*

• Thu hút nhờ vẻ đẹp “đặc biệt”, chỉ lộ miệng gió ra ngoài làm tăng sự sang trọng, hiện đại

• Thiết kế giấu hoàn toàn trên la phông, mang đến cho người tiêu dùng một làn gió tự nhiên mát mẻ.

• Đẳng cấp, sang trọng nhất trong tất cả các dòng máy lạnh.

• Khả năng làm lạnh nhanh và khả năng tỏa nhiệt đều.

• Họat động êm ái, đảm bảo không gian yên tĩnh cần thiết cho khách hàng sử dụng.



⇒ Bạn có thể tham khảo giá, công suất, model, chi tiết sản phẩm *TẠI ĐÂY*



*3. Máy lạnh tủ đứng*

Máy lạnh tủ đứng là dòng máy lạnh thổi trực tiếp, có thiết kế dạng cây, như một chiếc tủ thời trang nhưng lại có khả năng làm mát tuyệt vời. Đường nét thiết kế tinh tế với màu trắng là chủ đạo, điểm lên đó là những khe hở mang đến một làn gió tươi mát cho người sử dụng, như một vật trang trí đầy tiềm năng cho showroom.










*► Lý do phù hợp :*

• Khả năng làm mát “đỉnh” nhất trong các dòng máy lạnh

• Hoạt động ổn định trong thời gian dài, chịu được mức tải cao cho không gian nhiều người.

• Thiết kế dạng cây tăng thêm điểm nhấn cho không gian.

• Dễ dàng lắp đặt, vệ sinh và bảo trì về sau.

• Dễ dàng di chuyển, có thể sử dụng linh động cho các không gian khác nhau.



⇒ Bạn có thể tham khảo giá, công suất, model, chi tiết sản phẩm *TẠI ĐÂY*



⇔ Trên đây là những đặc điểm của những dòng máy lạnh giúp bạn chọn ra được dòng máy phù hợp không gian showroom sang trọng của bạn. Nếu vẫn chưa thể có quyết định thì hãy gọi vào Hotline *0911 260 247* để được Mr Luân tư vấn cụ thể nhé.



Tầm quan trọng thiết kế *thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh cho showroom* mang lại một không gian sạch mát lạnh hài hòa với thiết kế sang trọng, đẳng cấp, ấn tượng với khách hàng là bài toán quan trọng trong việc quảng bá thương hiệu. Nâng cao tầm thương hiệu tạo độ tin cậy của doanh nghiệp đối với khách hàng, cũng như tính chuyên nghiệp mà Điện lạnh Thanh Hải Châu muốn giúp bạn thể hiện.



*Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu* với đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật có nhiều năm trong lĩnh vực thiết kế và *thi công máy lạnh cho showroom* mang lại một không gian hiện đại, sang trọng với các dòng máy lạnh phù hợp theo phong cách showroom. Nếu bạn và doanh nghiệp đang có nhu cầu tìm kiếm đơn vị thiết kế và thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh cho Showroom chuyên nghiệp uy tín xin vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi theo thông tin sau :



*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ: 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822006099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty :* thanhhaichau.com*



✔* Cùng xem 1 vài hình ảnh thi công máy lạnh cho showroom Golfgroup của Thanh Hải Châu nhé:*

• Chủ đầu tư:* Công Ty Cổ Phần Golf Quốc Gia Golfgroup*

• Địa điểm: Golfgroup 834 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Quận 7

• Sản phẩm: máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic inverter

• Model : *S-43PU2H5-8*

• Công suất : 5HP - 42.700 Btu/h






























*⇒* Lựa chọn *Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic S-43PU2H5-8 5 HP inverter* là sự lựa chọn phù hợp nhất cho không gian Showroom GOLFGOURD Hồ Chí minh. Thiết kế hiện đại với công suất cao và khả năng tiết kiệm điện vượt trội, âm trần Panasonic inverter mang lại một không gian sang trọng với không khí trong lành thu hút khách hàng khi tham quan và mua sắm với cảm giác dễ chịu nhất.



*||| Xem thêm : Công Trình Thi Công Máy Lạnh Âm Trần Gree Cho Công Ty Thịnh Qua*




*** Nguồn tin : *https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-cong-nghe/nen-lap-may-lanh-am-tran-giau-tran-hay-tu-dung-cho-showroom*


----------

